# Found this today.....



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

Just wanted to post this, as it was my first troubleshooting service call alone. 

Guy complained that every time he turns on his plant shelf lighting, his breaker trips. 

_"Butt... Matthew, my handyman did it, and he's VERY good!!" _











Yeah, he's um, well, at least he got the hot on the correct side. 

:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

See if you can reduce the size of your picture..


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

WTF is that monstrosity? Two plugs attached to each other with a solid copper hook? Which one comes from the supply?

Sometimes I swear there isn't any way to make something even more f**ked up, and then some homeowner/handyman goes and proves me wrong. Some of those guys are so creative they should be artists.

And make your picture smaller!


----------



## Clintmiljavac (Aug 18, 2011)

Ya them DIY guys get all kinds of creative! I have seen some messed up stuff, but that takes the cake!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

One of them will be reversed polarity.


----------



## di11igaf (Jan 1, 2012)

wow.
Not much else to say.


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

480sparky said:


> One of them will be reversed polarity.


why?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

stars13bars2 said:


> why?


Looks like the male cord caps, are narrow pin to wide pin.

Therefore one will be hot/neutral reversed.

Now, What do I win?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

stars13bars2 said:


> why?


Try it with two cord ends.




oldtimer said:


> Looks like the male cord caps, are narrow pin to wide pin.
> 
> Therefore one will be hot/neutral reversed.
> 
> Now, What do I win?


A week working with Rewire.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry, fixed the size for you. 

Yeah, what this handyman did was remove the outlet because it wasn't working, and tied a piece of romex onto the existing feed in the outlet box. 

So, not one, but two open air splices.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Try it with two cord ends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I'll have to shave, and have my tats surgically removed.

I think I'll pass.

Thanks.


----------



## di11igaf (Jan 1, 2012)

ooh I see the problem now, 
No ground.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Some of you residential guys find the type of hack work I just joke about.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I was change an outlet out for a guy the other day, and i seen one of his kitchen outlets looked like it didn't have a top screw in it, the top was angled out of the wall. I go ahead and change his other outlet in his living room, as he opens up his kitchen box and hacks in front of me. The 6-32 pulled out of his fiberglass box, so he stuck a toothpick in the hole and rammed the 6-32 back in. He had it fixed he told me. :laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

mbednarik said:


> I was change an outlet out for a guy the other day, and i seen one of his kitchen outlets looked like it didn't have a top screw in it, the top was angled out of the wall. I go ahead and change his other outlet in his living room, as he opens up his kitchen box and hacks in front of me. The 6-32 pulled out of his fiberglass box, so he stuck a toothpick in the hole and rammed the 6-32 back in. He had it fixed he told me. :laughing:


Nothing wrong with that. :thumbup: Although usually I'll just use a sheetrock screw.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Nothing wrong with that. :thumbup: Although usually I'll just use a sheetrock screw.


I'll use a sheetrock screw too, especially with bakelite boxes.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

some handymen are like seeds....they plant problems for us to go and fix when they bloom into $$$$ trees:thumbup:


----------



## Clintmiljavac (Aug 18, 2011)

Here is a panel I changed out that the homeowner had his handyman add more circuits to! Sorry about the pix took from my iPhone, it was alittle sunny!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Clintmiljavac said:


> Here is a panel I changed out that the homeowner had his handyman add more circuits to! Sorry about the pix took from my iPhone, it was alittle sunny!


A couple weeks ago I turned this clusterf**k:










into this:










Tomorrow I get to do something similar with this:


----------



## Clintmiljavac (Aug 18, 2011)

erics37 said:


> A couple weeks ago I turned this clusterf**k:
> 
> into this:
> 
> Tomorrow I get to do something similar with this:












Here was finished product


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Clintmiljavac said:


> Here was finished product


Nice, big improvement :thumbup:


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Eric...I like that fire extinguisher in the bottom of that 1 pic:laughing: I guess they are happy to see you...what a cluster F... how it doesn't burn more often always amazes me...that has got a little of every product ever sold in it!!!!!!


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

TooFarFromFenway said:


> Just wanted to post this, as it was my first troubleshooting service call alone.
> 
> Guy complained that every time he turns on his plant shelf lighting, his breaker trips.
> 
> ...


Are those cord ends [email protected]#king each other?


----------



## MaxFuse (Oct 23, 2011)

Most DIY guys mentality is-if it works,it's gotta be right.
They don't realize the dangers they create.


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Much nicer good clean up
Job


----------

